# Blueberry Big Bud?



## hydrochloride (Apr 29, 2009)

Has anyone heard of these two being breed?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 29, 2009)

Hello Hydro 

I did a quick google and found this, he is talking about Blueberry crossed with Big Bud.



> I have smoked it a few times and know its street cred. It is a notoriously weak strain, all show and no go. I honestly did not get high off it even once, although I admit I have higher than average tolerance, but this did nothing for me. Looked like the bud came pretty high off the plant too.. On the other hand, the bag appeal is of the chart. Looks great and smells even better. Also another plus I hear is that the aroma it gives off while budding is quite pleasant.



eace:


----------



## SherwoodForest (Apr 29, 2009)

My thoughts on that report are this. First Big Bud is a good high, and Blueberry is a great high, mixe together should be really fun stuff. I think the guy is a victim of another keef scam. I've seen it alot, good smell, good taste, looks great but no thc! I swear there are alot of basturds out there that shake the bud until there is no thc left, then sell it as the goods. How else can people be selling say Big Bud, and right next to it is Big Bud keef for sale? Your not going to have measurable amounts of keef unless you keef the buds, and nobody is gonna keef their bud and then toss it out or sell it super cheap, so they sell it as though it's the real deal. And if I'm wrong, somebody please tell me exactely how it is that care giver sites have such large quantities of keef that comes in the same varieties as the bud they sell?


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Apr 29, 2009)

i know vancouver island seeds made blue god
god budd x blueberry 
i grew it last summer in a greenhouse it was awesome smoke got huge plants that out grew the greeenhouse and i had to break the tops down


----------

